# Where AirWire Throttle. QSI and Gwire card, magnum card



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

Here I go again:
I am changin out my Airsto Crest TE system (27, and 75 systems) and I am going to start with on the AirWire system to try it out, compare to what I have. 

Now where to purchase a complete system, AirWire Throttle. QSI and G-wire card, magnum card.
Will hook it up with onboard battery, 24 volt Li-Ion Aristo battery(s).

Looked on LSOL, St.Aubin, and Trainworld sites, not found or looking for wrong thing.
Found it on google, but wish to know where others are getting them, along with their support.

I will be the one installing the system.

Any suggestions?

KC


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been dealing with RLD Hobbies and "Health Trains" (http://trains.healthtrains.net/); bpoth have been excellent. Johns hobbies also has them and Wholesale trains as well


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll add in Litchfield station in to the suggestions... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I get my QSI stuff direct fron Tony's Train Exchange http://www.tonystrains.com/index.html They own QSI so that have it in stock when you order it. Get your Airwire transmitter from whoever has it in stock.


----------

